# Nice NV Cuttys



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Son just got back from a great flyfishing trip to NV. Said the weather was not the best but they still had a ball.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Couple more pics


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry for the multiple posts. Phone will only upload one pic per post.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice Lahontans!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Did he fish from a ladder? I love that place.-------SS


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

SS,
Yes 14 hr days on the ladder!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats a big un


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Is that the place on the reservation?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Is that the place on the reservation?


 Hope I don't upset the original poster,but yes.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Hope I don't upset the original poster,but yes.


It's no real secret, plus I was being vague, if you have the time/money and follow their rules you can have a great time. My brother in law went a year or two ago and had a blast, but it spoiled him on wanting to always catch big fish ever since.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> It's no real secret, plus I was being vague, if you have the time/money and follow their rules you can have a great time. My brother in law went a year or two ago and had a blast, but it spoiled him on wanting to always catch big fish ever since.


It's not the gear or license that cost that much. The main issue is the 8-10 hour drive and the gas to get there! Beautiful, big, hard fighting cutts for sure though.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep it's the reservation. My oldest is heading back tomorrow with my youngest son and my dad. Gear new 8wt for my 15 yr old at Cabelas for 160.00, 4 day license 38.00, 600.00 in gas split 3 ways, 200.00 in food split 3 ways, Seems like a screaming deal in today's world for 4 days with their grandpa chasing world class trout. Compared to an out of state hunt it really is pennies on the dollar.

I like their spring break looking like this compared to other options.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

And he is wearing a Spanish Fork Baseball hat


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Everyone who loves fish should do this once......right after a northwest Steelhead trip.-------SS


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Brookie, 
SF Giants!!! He's an old Mountian Crest boy, Spanish Fork is fightin words! Lol


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice Laho's. I've GOT to get out there someday.


----------

